# Maxxis 35



## arnybpt_archer (Mar 24, 2006)

hey bro if you find someone with the archery advantage program you can determine what arrows you need it is a computer software program already set up that will determine what weight, spine arrows you need based on your set up and the length of your arrows and it will give you the optimum FOC. yeah I agree you have to get that FOC right. Or you could try some heavier inserts that might help you. Good luck i"m looking to get a Maxxis 31 too I'm a Matthews shooter but I'm looking to go to the "dark" side possibly he he!!! 
Brian


----------



## Nubbin' Bucky (Dec 31, 2009)

Picked up my Maxxis 31 on Monday.. Have never even attempted a shot over 40 yards.. Not even at a target.. Really looking forward to 50 to 60.. 90?? Now I just need to throw about 500 shots through it before the tuning.. :wink:


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

man i love this bow. it shoots sweet. i even put some pre season montec broadheads on it, they shoot identical as the field points out to 60... 70,80, hit little low, but that is always expected considering the drag of the broadhead caused by increased surface area. gosh this bow is everything a western bow hunter could want:
-quite, accurate, forgiving, stable (with the right stabilizer of course), light weight, tough, reliable, and even though not a speed demon pleanty of speed for what i will use it for.

can't wait to hit some 3-d tourneys this spring.


----------



## luftmech (Sep 24, 2009)

I would be really surprised if you found an arrow that didn't drift at 60 -90 yards, I think you are looking for a bullet not an arrow. Not trying to be an ***** just know the physics of what you are using and when to take the long shot ie down wind.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

luftmech said:


> I would be really surprised if you found an arrow that didn't drift at 60 -90 yards, I think you are looking for a bullet not an arrow. Not trying to be an ***** just know the physics of what you are using and when to take the long shot ie down wind.


i know i know no hard feeling, i'd never shoot an animal at far distances but like shooting targets at that distance.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

This review really sum's up the Hoyt Maxxis really well ! http://www.bowxperts.com/br.htm


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

JC07Rhino said:


> okay i ordered my maxxis 35 29" draw right at 70 lbs weight, back in Novermber. right at the bow shop i had the put on a trophyrdge drop zone rest and a g5 peep. i also put on a 10.25 11 oz b-stinger on it and a excel armourtech 7 pin sight. i finally got about 500 shots through it, took it back to get it time and paper tuned. i am shooting easton axis 400 n-fused nano tubes, 5 in wrap, 100 points, at 29 inches. all together they come in and weigh right at 404 grains. I put her through the crono and she spit out 294 fps.... more than i was expecting.
> 
> On the range this bow is a tack driver. i've only shot it out to 90 yards, and i'm shooing sub 4 inch groups (and i'm no professional), which i think is out standing for archery standards. it's taken me three months to come to the conclusion, this is the best bow i have owned. i'm not a "speed junky" when it comes to bows, i know animals can still duck a 350 fps arrow, i'm just a hunter who loves accurate hoyts. there is nothing fancy about this bow, it's just a camo version.
> 
> The only complaint i have with this set up is i don't the my foc % is enough with these arrows. i notice a slight wind will drift them off corse at ranges over 60 yards. any other input would be great.


FOC?!?!?!Why would anybody shooting "sub 4 inch groups" at 90 yards adjust anything?


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

"FOC?!?!?!Why would anybody shooting "sub 4 inch groups" at 90 yards adjust anything?"

because i like tinkering with my "stuff" and try to fix the un-broke. plus gives me something to do and keeps me entertained and constantly looking for the best my bow can be. this is where you learn your equipment inside and out.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

That's awesome, the Maxxis 35 is one of the bows on the short list for me this spring. Can't wait to shoot it!


----------

